# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  great spring skiing

## MIke R

super afternoon ...Lena and I went out for an hour and had a blast..she has been nagging me to let her ski in the trees and I finally let her  do the beginner glade trails

 


ridin the chair....







  


town below....

----------


## phil62

Just wonderful, A

----------


## Voosh

What can I say besides - c'est tres cool.

----------


## JoshA

Mike, my daughter learned to ski at WV at age 4 which seems to be close to Lena's age now. Coincidentally, I just had the pleasure of skiing with her again last week at Breck. We experienced what I would call New England conditions. BTW, Colorado is getting new snow now. Skiing with your kids is always special.

----------


## JEK

Looks like it was a great town hall meeting :-)

----------


## MIke R

she learned at A Basin of all places.....wish I was that lucky.....I do love skiing with her Josh, no doubt about it, but I sure as hell will enjoy it more when she can ski the really steep stuff!!!!....LOL...maybe next year....LOL

----------


## JoshA

> but I sure as hell will enjoy it more when she can ski the really steep stuff!!!!....LOL...maybe next year....LOL



Be careful what you wish for. My daughter spent some time as a ski bum at Vail after college and hung out with Australian ski instructors. My son is in ski bum mode now it seems while working in the real world. He still seems to ski about 100 days a year. Now, when I ski with him, even when we ski the steeps, I feel like I'm holding him back. And I'm always worrying about his backcountry adventures when he's with his friends. From what I can tell, he's the sane one!

----------


## MIke R

yeah I hear ya...my older daughter is a pretty good snowboarder and my son was out of  this world good on a snowboard and insanely brave.....Lena will be no different   and its ok.....

----------


## Voosh

Just to pipe up - we Nordic (cross country) skiers love the woods. 

Sure, it's not the rush of downhill. Yet, curving around anything that faces you is always a day spent well. Then there's the fun of going up the lift and chasing the ski patrol folks downhill on my skinnies.

Glad you're getting Lena comfortable with "the boards."

----------


## MIke R

Wendi is the Nordic skier of the family......I tried....its a good work out for sure but I ski for the adrenalin rush....without that I may as well stay home...LOL

----------


## JoshA

Try going downhill on skinny skis on a narrow trail through the woods. I guarantee you'll feel the adrenalin rush.

----------


## MIke R

yeah Ive done that.and thats fun.....but I prefer steep and fast...back bowls...headwalls....colouirs....that sort of thing....Tuckermans...the East Wall at A Basin......

----------


## JoshA

I've done headwalls also but the downhill slide on edgeless plastic through the trees scared the crap out of me.

----------


## Voosh

I like the skinnies. Way more work than downhill. Missing the trees and snowmobiles makes for a good day in the woods.

Then there's the skating up to good runs. No ski lift needed. Cruising down, with one knee bent, around the folks who paid full price for their cruise downhill - Priceless.

----------

